
Can You Get Addicted to Pot? - privateprofile
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/08/americas-invisible-pot-addicts?single_page=true
======
lists
I've been there myself wrt marijuana addictions as a response to stressors,
but if it wasn't herb it was alcohol would likely be the next best thing in
the cases in the article. Legalization and regulation is key regardless as
Drug War legislation and it's effects are uniquely tied to
legalization/regulation. The real problem for America unfortunately in the
face of the addictions issues is that there's just too little mental health
support for people publically and privately, and too many seemingly anonymous
forces bearing on the stability of our lives. No amount of Munchausen-esque
pulling oneself up by the hairs on one's head can respond to that kind of
complexity. We simply aren't evolved for it at the present time.

------
sp332
This link is dead, try
[https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/08/americas-...](https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2018/08/americas-
invisible-pot-addicts/567886/)

------
Multani77
Sure you can.

